# Parking lot Restriping business



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

A buddy and myself are starting a striping business. If anyone needs there parking lot done please give us a chance. We have the right tools and equipment to get the job done.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know if you do cold calling, but the lot of the Grocery Outlet and Family Dollar on Rt 90 in Pace need it BADLY!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

As soon as I have everything legal wish set up I am gonna start doing that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

easy to say no on the phone, go there and talk with the managers/owners eye to eye.... promote safety.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck with your venture


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as mentioned, i would stress safety on your approach. think of a bunch of ways your service would make the parking lot more safe if you contracted to do the job
do you have a brochure of before and after with services offered?.
jack


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I am currently getting all that setup. Then I am gonna go door to door


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

I met a guy that started striping while keeping his real job. Then he was asked if he could do the grass. Only made enough to buy commercial equipment before his homeowner grade mower died. Then he asked if he could do floors. His wife said he didn’t know how but he negotiated enough to subcontract the guy who lost the previous contract. Worked his butt off for awhile.

When I met him he was billing $350K a year, paying subcontractors $180K, and pocketing the difference, all along holding his “day job” which was actually shift work.


----------

